# Vorsprung Smashpot.



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gonna try one on my Bullit. Anyone else have any experience with it? Back order for now. ☹


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

There was another thread awhile ago here with someone talking about it. I have one on my Levo in a (non-E) Fox 36. Easy install. Love it.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

nilswalk said:


> There was another thread awhile ago here with someone talking about it. I have one on my Levo in a (non-E) Fox 36. Easy install. Love it.


Cool, good to know. I’m excited to check it out. I’m 200# in my birthday suit, ordered a 50# spring. What are you running?


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

I should probably change the spring - I was 210 when I first got it and went with a 55. I'm down to 190 now.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

Love mine. Converted my 2020 kenevo, still running the 180 bomber.

At the time, never ran an air fork I liked ever. Smashpot is awesome.

waited months for it. Worth it.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

It does take a bit to set up. Be patient and get the tools now. They are not special, but things like a 22mm parktool spanner and such make it sooooo much easier. The important one is the flat face 
socket.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> It does take a bit to set up. Be patient and get the tools now. They are not special, but things like a 22mm parktool spanner and such make it sooooo much easier. The important one is the flat face
> socket.


Correct, I’ve got the tools. Does look simple to install. Thanks y’all for the replies.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

World Wide Cyclery tells me end of month. Not too bad.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Gutch said:


> World Wide Cyclery tells me end of month. Not too bad.


I have mine on my YT Decoy with a Yari for that is really a Lyrik because I also upgraded the damper to the Charger 2.1

I purchased mine directly from Volsprung. In addition, if you have install or set up questions, give them a call. 

On a tuning note, before I upgraded my damper to the Charger, I swapped the oil for the hydraulic bottom out to 10wt. The first part of my travel was pure bliss, but I always had to run it wide open. If I didn't, the last 30% of the travel was just too firm. This was mostly from the MC damper, but it's all I had to work with at the time. Swapping to a different oil allowed me to run 12 clicks on the H.B.O. for normal days, 6 on big hit days, and 16 (wide open) on those smoother, flow days.


----------



## BTTR (Jun 6, 2012)

I just put one on my Bullit.
Went for a ride and it felt great and smooth, but unfortunately i had a crash in the beginning of that ride and dislocated and broke my shoulder (nothing to do with the smashpot, obviously), so it will be a while before i enjoy it again.....


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

BTTR said:


> I just put one on my Bullit.
> Went for a ride and it felt great and smooth, but unfortunately i had a crash in the beginning of that ride and dislocated and broke my shoulder (nothing to do with the smashpot, obviously), so it will be a while before i enjoy it again.....


Dang. That blows. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Lotsa good reviews and tips here. Thank you. Another couple weeks and I’ll rip it.


----------



## BTTR (Jun 6, 2012)

Gutch said:


> Dang. That blows. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


 Thank you!


----------

